# Sions? What can you tell me about them?



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

My daughter wanted to have a few birds of her own, so we picked up four racing homers from a local "broker" of sorts... he goes around picking up peoples 'extra' birds and sells them cheap. The fours birds we got are supposed to be 2 pair and this guy is a pretty good guesser - he was right about all but one of our other birds (10 of them) 

These 4 birds are banded and we tracked down the breeder, Otis Robinson from Cleburne TX. What a great guy! I feel bad for him that he had an accident and was hospitalized for several months making it necessary to get rid of his 650 or so birds. He told me that he's been a racer since he was 15 (87 now) and assures me that these birds were never flown, and although he didn't write down any records (because of the accident), they will be great racers... he said they were Sions.

I really know nothing about racing homers and would love to hear what you all have to say about Sions! I've read a bit on the internet about Paul Sion, so I know the origin/background of these birds so to speak, but how are they racing these days? What are their 'special' traits? Are they super great homers?

I don't know if my daughter will actually race them, she might, but I do know she intends to at least fly them for her own enjoyment...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr Robinson was/is one heck of a great pigeon man....His birds would be considered very good to Excellent....Sion is a very old strain,which came to America many,many years ago...They are noted as pigeons that can fly/race with ease from 600+ miles...It`s almost impossible to find a 100% Sion....There might not be any 100% Sion`s in the world....But even at 75%,it should be very good pigeons.....Alamo


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

I have access to a few more of his birds... do you think I should go pick them up? The 'broker' has no idea what he has.....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sions are great birds. Very beautiful too. They've always done well in long distance races, even as young birds, and still kick butt in shows as well. I have a couple Sions. 

Here is one big Sion breeder in the US:
http://www.skylakesions.com/


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

By all means...get a couple more pairs..Here`s a hint....100% of the racing pigeon owners always keep their best pigeons...How do you find them ??? You look for the oldest birds...If a pigeon is 5 yrs old or a little older,pick them...Pick the GIRLS/HENS 1st...Then pick out the males to go along with them....Would be best to have a pigeon guy with you,so that he can pick out some really good 5yr or 6yr old birds...There`s probally older birds there,but you want to breed from the pairs you take for a few years....The real old timers,10 yrs old or more,especially the hens,might not breed,because of their age...They are probally the best birds there,but the 5 yr to 7 yr old birds,are probally children of the older BEST pigeons....Good Luck.....Alamo


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you for the advice Alamo!

I'm going to go back to the same guy tomorrow and get only those birds that came from Otis Robinson. They are all banded so I can be sure of what I'm getting. Otis said he had records and pedigrees for the older birds and would be happy to help us out with a breeding program! He's such a nice guy....

I think my daughter has decided that she wants to race the first four. We really know nothing about racing except for what we have read on the net, but hey! You have to start somewhere! ...and from what I've been reading, we've got a pretty good start 'bird-wise' that is!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't race them. I'd keep them as breeders and fly the babies next fall.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

true what mary said


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Paul Sion was from Mouveaux, France and was an important figure in the development of the modern day long distance racing homer. Not only were these birds fine athletes they were quite stunning in appearance. They were very popular in the U.S. You are fortunate to have made contact with Mr. Robinson.


----------



## towernut (Feb 7, 2014)

I bought Sions from a man in indiana a few days ago.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They are racing homers if you turn them loose they will go home, I would keep them for breeders.
Dave


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I have four Sions on my 2014 OB team. I don't belive there is a prettier bird. Mine do well at distance and in adverse conditions; headwinds. I sent twelve out last year to one loft races; Plymouth Peak, Shasta Classic, and the Amazing One Loft Race. My birds finsihed all the races and came in 4th in the Amazing One Loft Race.

Dr. Mike Brown, Skylake Sions, and Mark Kellems, Quarter K Racing, have very nice birds for sale. You can find them on the internet.


----------



## towernut (Feb 7, 2014)

I got mine from mark kellems
He gave me two blue bars and two silvers


----------

